# ‘Possible terrorism’: At least 1 dead, 6 injured in London stabbing



## Rapid (Aug 3, 2016)

‘Possible terrorism’: At least 1 dead, 6 injured in London stabbing



> A knife-wielding man attacked people at Russell Square, central London, killing one and injuring at least six. Police apprehended the suspect and are investigating the incident as a possible act of terrorism.
> 
> Police were called in response to an ongoing attack at Russell Square, Bloomsbury, in the London Borough of Camden at 10:33pm local time, according to the Metropolitan Police. Upon arrival, officers discovered six people with wounds, with one person later dying from her injuries.
> 
> ...



If confirmed to be terror-related, we're going to need a sub-forum for every European country at this rate.


----------



## CQB (Aug 4, 2016)

Interesting the way it's been handled, much like the German way. They stay remarkably calm and get on with dealing with it, distinguishing the issues in each case. For all you gun toters out there, Germany didn't change their gun laws after that guy David Ali Sonboly went nuts with a Glock17. 
It's early days, but the only thing I've heard was a cabbie chased the guy in his cab and cornered him, then waited for the cavalry.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds like a nut job to me.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 4, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Sounds like a nut job to me.



Who happened to be a 19-year-old Somalian.

A hell of a lot of these "mentally ill" people seem to have something in common these days...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Sounds like a nut job to me.


Sounds like a terrorist to me.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2016)

Sorry, I missed the nationality. I was too busy chewing khat and contemplating my next act of piracy.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 4, 2016)

Rapid said:


> Who happened to be a 19-year-old Somalian.
> 
> A hell of a lot of these "mentally ill" people seem to have something in common these days...


Norwegian citizen of Somali descent.  Police are reporting that the dude was just fucked in the head.

A thought: If an unmedicated schizophrenic fires into a crowd while screaming "Allahu ackbar", what is the motive?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Norwegian citizen of Somali descent.  Police are reporting that the dude was just fucked in the head.
> 
> A thought: If an unmedicated schizophrenic fires into a crowd while screaming "Allahu ackbar", what is the motive?




There's a thin line here, open to interpretation. What makes it a terrorist attack? The fact that the perp was from Somalia? To me a terrorist attack has to have some plan, or motive, or method of organization or at least some significant evidence linking it to a terrorist group or cause.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 4, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Norwegian citizen of Somali descent.  Police are reporting that the dude was just fucked in the head.
> 
> A thought: If an unmedicated schizophrenic fires into a crowd while screaming "Allahu ackbar", what is the motive?



What does it matter that he's a Norwegian citizen? The large majority of Muslims do not integrate in Europe and they certainly do not identify as members of their host countries. Your mistake is believing that they think like Westerners. This isn't like it is with people who move to America and become 'American'. Most Muslims do not adopt and embrace the values of the countries they move to.

This fuckhead would probably laugh at you for referring to him as a "Norwegian", and I'm not even joking. Being called English, French, Italian, German, etc, is often used as an insult towards natives by the Muslim immigrants. For example, "Dirty fucking Germans" -- said with no irony by Muslims living in Germany. So yeah, they make it quite clear that they don't identify with the country, and that's why you see so many Muslim ghettos.

As for how the police work in Europe... We're talking about police forces which covered up mass sexual assaults at music festivals, etc (carried out by migrants), because they were told that reporting on it 'might give rise to anti-immigration parties'. All police statements are issued by career police officers, who are are just mouthpieces for our PC politicians. Fuck what some police spokesperson says or doesn't say. It's often very different to what the officers on the ground think.

It's the same thing with the media, and I don't understand how more people don't realise this. When someone goes on a shooting spree in a nightclub, right after pledging allegiance to IS, but the media and politicians ignore that and go looking for other excuses... like, wtf? And then they went inventing stories about repressed homosexuality, etc, which never really panned out. It's like they'll try to make anything stick -- just as long as it doesn't link back to Islam.

If these people won't even accept a confession when one is given, you can be sure they'll try to find a million excuses when there isn't clear evidence of one.


You know what though, you're right. Islam is dangerous enough as it is in semi-functional people. The idea of people with actual mental health problems turning to Islam is fucking scary.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 4, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Norwegian citizen of Somali descent.  Police are reporting that the dude was just fucked in the head.
> 
> A thought: If an unmedicated schizophrenic fires into a crowd while screaming "Allahu ackbar", what is the motive?



Do you know about the problem with Somalis in Minnesota getting their jihad on?


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> There's a thin line here, open to interpretation. What makes it a terrorist attack? The fact that the perp was from Somalia? To me a terrorist attack has to have some plan, or motive, or method of organization or at least some significant evidence linking it to a terrorist group or cause.



Many groups or documents have differing definitions for terrorism. The FBI cites US code on its website.

I guess this topic is the new "definition of what is, is."

Terrorism

18 U.S.C. § 2331 defines "international terrorism" and "domestic terrorism" for purposes of Chapter 113B of the U.S. Code, entitled "Terrorism.”

*"International terrorism" means activities with the following three characteristics:*


Involve violent acts or acts dangerous to human life that violate federal or state law;
Appear to be intended (i) to intimidate or coerce a civilian population; (ii) to influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or (iii) to affect the conduct of a government by mass destruction, assassination, or kidnapping; and
Occur primarily outside the territorial jurisdiction of the U.S., or transcend national boundaries in terms of the means by which they are accomplished, the persons they appear intended to intimidate or coerce, or the locale in which their perpetrators operate or seek asylum.*
  * FISA defines "international terrorism" in a nearly identical way, replacing "primarily" outside the U.S. with "totally" outside the U.S. 50 U.S.C. § 1801(c). 

*"Domestic terrorism" means activities with the following three characteristics:*


Involve acts dangerous to human life that violate federal or state law;
Appear intended (i) to intimidate or coerce a civilian population; (ii) to influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or (iii) to affect the conduct of a government by mass destruction, assassination. or kidnapping; and
Occur primarily within the territorial jurisdiction of the U.S.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 4, 2016)

British LEO's remain disarmed, and I get why they choose that posture. More recently, the deployment of armed British Bobbies, armed in full riot gear has seen an uptick. They have done so in response to  terrorist attacks in London, any other locations. I am wondering if they are rethinking the patrol unarmed tradition. I'm willing to bet that there is an increase of patrol vehicles, along with weapons needed to respond to the terrorist activities. While the foot patrols may continue unarmed patrols, motor patrols probably have seen an uptick, of late, to backup the foot patrols.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 4, 2016)

UK armed police squad numbers are growing....and the below story is from Jan 2016, betting numbers are even growing from that.

"The Metropolitan Police, Britain's largest police force, confirmed its number of firearms-carrying officers will be boosted by 600 to 2,800, amid the threat of “marauding” terrorist gunmen striking in the capital."

Armed police to increase by 'up to 50 per cent'


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 4, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Do you know about the problem with Somalis in Minnesota getting their jihad on?



Have they conducted an attack?


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 4, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Have they conducted an attack?



Depends. If it doesn't occur on westerners, does anyone care?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 4, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Depends. If it doesn't occur on westerners, does anyone care?



Well why don't you go ahead and expand please. Keep being vague and all you will do is piss everyone off.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 4, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Well why don't you go ahead and expand please. Keep being vague and all you will do is piss everyone off.



Yeah.. I forget that homeland security issues aren't always common knowledge. Thankfully Google exists.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/0...w-treatment-for-would-be-terrorists.html?_r=0

Why Are There Jihadists In Minnesota?

For Somalis In Minneapolis, Jihadi Recruiting Is A Recurring Nightmare

Minnesota pipeline to al-Shabab | Minnesota Public Radio News

Minneapolis Somalis Struggle With al-Shabab Link | TIME.com

Somali Migrants in Minnesota are a Terror Threat to the Mall of America


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 4, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Yeah.. I forget that homeland security issues aren't always common knowledge. Thankfully Google exists.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/0...w-treatment-for-would-be-terrorists.html?_r=0
> 
> ...



So to answer the original question, no attacks. 

Save your passive aggresiveness for you homeboys at wherever the fuck you work. Bring that shit around here again and you will find your welcome less warm.


----------



## CQB (Aug 4, 2016)

Two Aussies in that, 40 y.o. Male & 23 y.o. Female. Not life threatening & both out of hospital now. Looks like a mental problem with the POI.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 4, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> So to answer the original question, no attacks.
> 
> Save your passive aggresiveness for you homeboys at wherever the fuck you work. Bring that shit around here again and you will find your welcome less warm.



No idea what you're talking about dude.

Point was in response to Somalis of another citizenship didn't matter. Even US born Somalis have headed to Somalia to join al shabaab and ISIL. It's not crazy to think this is a problem.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 4, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Do you know about the problem with Somalis in Minnesota getting their jihad on?



I live in Minneapolis/St. Paul.  There are Somalis 'everywhere'.  Most, if not all, I encounter are grateful to be here.  They were not  initially wanted here, and it was fought, but St. Paul has become one of (perhaps THE) the largest Somali populations in the US.  For the most part they keep to themselves, run for office, and are becoming quite organized.  I do not see them participating in the Black-Lives nonsense of closing roads, and other than gang issues, (no different than the other ethnic gangs here) as a whole they do not cause may problems.  . 

 If your comment of "getting their jihad on" is referring to the funnelling of funds and recruiting impressionable youth out of the US to do bad things, yep...that is a problem.  In fact the FBI opened a building here in Brooklyn Park (suburb of Minneapolis) to help keep tabs on such things.  But...unlike leaders from the Muslim faith, Somalis leaders have been overt about trying to communicate to the public that they do not want this, and seeking ways to reach out to those who may be tempted - overall, I have been surprising impressed with their willingness to assimilate to American culture. (cab drivers aside)


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I live in Minneapolis/St. Paul.  There are Somalis 'everywhere'.  Most, if not all, I encounter are grateful to be here.  They were not  initially wanted here, and it was fought, but St. Paul has become one of (perhaps THE) the largest Somali populations in the US.  For the most part they keep to themselves, run for office, and are becoming quite organized.  I do not see them participating in the Black-Lives nonsense of closing roads, and other than gang issues, (no different than the other ethnic gangs here) as a whole they do not cause may problems.  .
> 
> If your comment of "getting their jihad on" is referring to the funnelling of funds and recruiting impressionable youth out of the US to do bad things, yep...that is a problem.  In fact the FBI opened a building here in Brooklyn Park (suburb of Minneapolis) to help keep tabs on such things.  But...unlike leaders from the Muslim faith, Somalis leaders have been overt about trying to communicate to the public that they do not want this, and seeking ways to reach out to those who may be tempted - overall, I have been surprising impressed with their willingness to assimilate to American culture. (cab drivers aside)



I think work any large population you'll get the full spectrum of personalities, but the problem with recruitment has been a problem. There is a vice news video where they go around interviewing random Somalis and it definitely doesn't help the case for their willingness to assimilate, but it's vice news. I think the gang-like attacks that have occurred from the community are probably very exceptional.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I heard some interesting coverage of the Munich Attack. They were considering holding the Muslim Community as a whole to be more aware of things within their communities. If there are new faces that are looking to hide among them, they should tell the LOEs. It was interesting to hear this, because here that would be racial profiling. I think their approach is reasonable for the good of each city, and their nation as a whole. Considering the large number of Middle Eastern immigrants that are now all over Europe, the risk of hosting mass killers is very real. I think the Germans will profile to the max.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 5, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I heard some interesting coverage of the Munich Attack. They were considering holding the Muslim Community as a whole to be more aware of things within their communities. If there are new faces that are looking to hide among them, they should tell the LOEs. It was interesting to hear this, because here that would be racial profiling. I think their approach is reasonable for the good of each city, and their nation as a whole. Considering the large number of Middle Eastern immigrants that are now all over Europe, the risk of hosting mass killers is very real. I think the Germans will profile to the max.



That would seriously alienate them more. I believe most the Muslim populations in Germany are Turkish. I wonder if the more relevant communities are able to just be infiltrated with confidential informants.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 5, 2016)

It should also be understood that full assimilation doesn't happen overnight.  Indeed, it can take three or four generations for a migrant group to fully enmesh itself in the fabric of its new society.  Problems with this can be compounded by ethnic differences, income disparities, etc
A good primer: Assimilation Models, Old and New: Explaining a Long-Term Process


----------



## Rapid (Aug 6, 2016)

There are also going to be groups of people, such as Muslims, who will never integrate and assimilate. Obviously there are and will be many exceptions of those who integrate perfectly, but there will _always_ be a sizeable portion (even if they will eventually be a minority, technically) of them who will never 'get it'. A sizeable enough portion to be a hell of a problem. At least with the examples of groups who DID eventually integrate, there was some tangible evidence of 'progress' over those multiple generations.

Not only has there not been any progress with Muslims, but things are actually getting worse if anything. The 'problematic' portion of the non-integrated is getting larger, and more problematic, in Europe by the day.


----------

